# Will Shimano ultegra 6800 brake calipers work with 6700 levers?



## Dragonhead08 (Jul 14, 2013)

My bike came with 6700 drivetrain but came with 105 brakes. Seeing as the Ultegra calipers are pretty reasonable I wanted to upgrade but seeing as the 6800 is out was wondering if they were backward compatible.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I am going with this set up. I understand the 6800 calipers require 13% less effort so that should be good. I got a better price on the be brakes compared to the 6700 so went for it.


----------



## Dragonhead08 (Jul 14, 2013)

Damn, I already pulled the trigger on the 6700. Oh well, please post your experience once you get them on. Still curious.


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

I got 6800 brake calipers work fine with 105 levers, I originally won a set of brand new take off 6700 calipers from Ebay for $89, but when I got them, actually it's a 6800 set ... Hey, no complaint here 

So, I dont see any reason why it shouldnt work with 6700 levers if it works with 105.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I just received mine and they are nice. I paid $111 for mine, best price I could find. $89 that's a great deal. Maybe I am missing something but it seems like the 6700 stuff is not going down in price, and a lot of places have the 6800 stuff cheaper than 6700. I hope to get these on and test them this weekend. I currently have Planet x CNC and they work good but I hate the fact you can't flip a lever to release them for flat or whatever.


----------



## Gjash (Jan 17, 2013)

For a time I used my 5700 shifters with 6800 brakes. It worked fine.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

This is no problem at all. 

I've used Dura Ace levers with Ultegra brakes, a friend used 105 levers with TRP brakes and then replaced the TRPs with Dura Ace brakes.


----------

